# Does Pumpkin Seeds Help To Lower Worm Load?



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

I have read that Pumpkin seeds are a great natural De-wormer. We wormed our goats right before breeding season with the Equamax horse paste. We did the the 3 dosages 7-10 days apart and it worked great. Now the does have one month + before kidding. They broke into the closed off 'recovery pasture' & they all ate that infected grass with probable worms on it and probably all got worms again. 
How well do Pumpkin seeds work on keeping the does worm load under control? We have been giving pumpkin seeds with their food and it if it works, it would be cheaper to give this than to worm then now and after kidding season. I hope to wait to worm them after kidding season but wanted a natural help for now.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

I've used pumpkin seeds on my animals for deworming, and I find that it works really well.  I did a fecal test before and after using the pumpkin seeds, and they cleared the worm load really well. The only problem with them is that now all goats like to eat them. I roasted and salted mine, as the goats didn't like them raw.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

That is really gocd to know.... I may try that after the pelleted stuff I bought onder:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Merry what have your temps been there? Has it been freezing since they were last on that pasture? Maybe the worms are dead. 
What worm did they have before? If it was one that Ivermectin kills Ivermectin is safe for pregnant does. 

I too have read that pumpkin seed helps with worms. Not sure what type and not sure how much each goat needs to eat. 
GoatSong what were your findings?


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

I find it's a pretty good all-around wormer. The only things I would say it didn't have much impact on were liver flukes, barberpole, and cocci. Those worms needed a stronger punch. I gave my big Nubians about 1/2 cup per day, for five days. My ND got 1/4 C. per day.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks! Next time a fecal show a load I will try it on some.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

:thumb: No prob.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Logan of Freedomstarfarm,
Our temperatures have been more warmer than usual. It still does freeze at bit at night to upper 20's. The days have been warm to high mid 60's. 
I still rely on our vet to do our fecals. -Now that I am learning more, I need to be more specific in asking what kind of worms. I am still learning all about this worm problem. I do know that the equamax knocked the worms well out and the Does eye mebranes coloring returned to a good dark pink-red. Now I need to get another sample in to test but leaving this week to be out of town. I will get a sample done when I get back. I gave all of them garlic and I also have been giving all the Does raw pumpkin seeds daily for about a week. The prego does get about 1/8 cup a day. I was hoping it works well enough to hold them off until after kidding but I guess the poop sample will determine if I need to worm with Equamax again.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Thank you Caitlyn. I am hoping it works for them for now as they only have one more month to go in pregnancy. We don't have the Barborpole worm in our area that I know of. I think it is Eastern. Liver Flukes are a problem here and I am concerned about that a bit even tho we are dry land area with fresh water troughs.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

I realize in looking at a measuring cup.. I was giving them about 1/4 or more each day. I think I will continue this for a while.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Hopefully the natural stuff keeps worms away for you. Depending on what if any worms the fecal shows you can use Ivermectin as it is safe for pregnant does.


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Huh? So is. That the whole seed /shell or just the seed itself?


----------



## Lovable Critters (Jan 12, 2012)

Interesting...I heard pumpkin was good to worm chickens and now goats too. I'm learning.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

I have been using the shelled ones but would use the whole shell ones if I could by them raw without the salt.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

It is good to know that Ivermectin can be used on pregnant Does. We did use have to use it on one Doe last year during pregnancy.
I do wonder what is in the pumpkin seeds to keep the worm environment offensive. I have read somewhere for Children's health.. it is a good supplement to keep parasites away.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

With pumpkin seed it is the shell that is suposed to hold the worming property so ones with the shell would be needed. Any which way pumpkin is good for goats. 
I still have yet to get to try it. I had a doe with Barberpole but I treated her chemically quickly since that is such a scary worm.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh Logan. Thanks for the info. on the pumpkin seeds shell. I wish I could find them in the food bins with the shell still on that have not been salted. I guess no one really wants unsalted raw pumpkin seeds in the shell. 

The pumpkin seeds sure made our goats hair shine. I think it may be a good copper supplement. 

As for the wormer: I think all of us have to be so careful about depending on something natural to knock out these worms. (If a natural wormer works that's great) But sometimes the natural ones that work if given in a wrong way can be .. (in my opinion) just as hard on a goat's liver as the chemical ones. If we had our goats on the forage that they were designed to eat with the proper eating 'up high' that goats are designed to do, then our worm problem would not be an issue.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

yep! brouse up high no worms would be injested.

I bought pumpkin seeds from http://www.mysafebirdstore.com/
it is in the shell and dried raw. Good price and great service!! I ordered Mon and got hem Tues!! I was amazed!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh.. wow.. I will check into that. I would love to have some plus a good bird feed place to buy for my mother's wild/pet birds. Thanks so much.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Logan, of Freedomstarfarm,

I just received the shipment of the pumpkin seeds in shell. What a great place you sent me to. They were quick on their order. They think I have birds so sent me some free bird toys with the order.


----------



## S.Durham (Nov 21, 2017)

Goat Song said:


> I find it's a pretty good all-around wormer. The only things I would say it didn't have much impact on were liver flukes, barberpole, and cocci. Those worms needed a stronger punch. I gave my big Nubians about 1/2 cup per day, for five days. My ND got 1/4 C. per day.


----------



## S.Durham (Nov 21, 2017)

I have a seven week old down with coccidia .
Probio and organic plain yogurt supplement qod abd
Hes getting pureed pumpkin, with tiny amounts of oregano, cinnamon, molasses, ginger, acv in a diluted solution a couple times a day. improved to where he's now taking his bottle milk feeds but still extremely loose stool and low energy, pain after milk.
Thinking about giving him pumpkin seed, 
What "stronger punch" treatment do you reccomend?vet rx'd corid, he gets 4th dose today.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Just give him a few handfuls in his grain. You could also try garlic.


----------



## S.Durham (Nov 21, 2017)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Just give him a few handfuls in his grain. You could also try garlic.


I'll try some garlic.
Was wondering what medication you would suggest?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Finish off the corid. Hopefully that will take care of it. Start him on b complex as soon as you're done giving corid.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

B-complex: 1cc per 40 pounds
After corid is done


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I give b 6cc per 100lbs. Injected SQ.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> I give b 6cc per 100lbs. Injected SQ.


You told me this and then I was told by toth boers what I said so i'm a little split


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

That is odd, petty sure I got my dose from her originally as well. B complex is great for them and hard to OD, so getting the dose off or giving extra is ok.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

S.Durham said:


> I have a seven week old down with coccidia .
> Probio and organic plain yogurt supplement qod abd
> Hes getting pureed pumpkin, with tiny amounts of oregano, cinnamon, molasses, ginger, acv in a diluted solution a couple times a day. improved to where he's now taking his bottle milk feeds but still extremely loose stool and low energy, pain after milk.
> Thinking about giving him pumpkin seed,
> What "stronger punch" treatment do you reccomend?vet rx'd corid, he gets 4th dose today.


How's your buckling doing?


----------



## Shawn Eeka (Jul 8, 2018)

packhillboers said:


> Logan, of Freedomstarfarm,
> 
> I just received the shipment of the pumpkin seeds in shell. What a great place you sent me to. They were quick on their order. They think I have birds so sent me some free bird toys with the order.


Where do you buy them?


----------



## bamaherd (Jun 14, 2017)

Just out of curiosity...we have B complex injectable but we also have an oral paste. Which is best to use?

We have no need for it...but I'd rather know and not have to ask when we do need it. ️


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

bamaherd said:


> Just out of curiosity...we have B complex injectable but we also have an oral paste. Which is best to use?
> 
> We have no need for it...but I'd rather know and not have to ask when we do need it. ️


You may want to post this to its own thread. The admin doesn't like it when you start a new conversation on someone else's


----------



## bamaherd (Jun 14, 2017)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> You may want to post this to its own thread. The admin doesn't like it when you start a new conversation on someone else's


Ok, thanks. Just seemed relevant to what was recently said about b complex.


----------



## S.Durham (Nov 21, 2017)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> How's your buckling doing?


Apologies, I have just seen your inquiry. Sweet William has done great and is growing into such a handsome fine fellow. Thank you for asking!


----------



## Rashid (10 mo ago)

packhillboers said:


> I have read that Pumpkin seeds are a great natural De-wormer. We wormed our goats right before breeding season with the Equamax horse paste. We did the the 3 dosages 7-10 days apart and it worked great. Now the does have one month + before kidding. They broke into the closed off 'recovery pasture' & they all ate that infected grass with probable worms on it and probably all got worms again.
> How well do Pumpkin seeds work on keeping the does worm load under control? We have been giving pumpkin seeds with their food and it if it works, it would be cheaper to give this than to worm then now and after kidding season. I hope to wait to worm them after kidding season but wanted a natural help for now.





packhillboers said:


> Logan of Freedomstarfarm,
> Our temperatures have been more warmer than usual. It still does freeze at bit at night to upper 20's. The days have been warm to high mid 60's.
> I still rely on our vet to do our fecals. -Now that I am learning more, I need to be more specific in asking what kind of worms. I am still learning all about this worm problem. I do know that the equamax knocked the worms well out and the Does eye mebranes coloring returned to a good dark pink-red. Now I need to get another sample in to test but leaving this week to be out of town. I will get a sample done when I get back. I gave all of them garlic and I also have been giving all the Does raw pumpkin seeds daily for about a week. The prego does get about 1/8 cup a day. I was hoping it works well enough to hold them off until after kidding but I guess the poop sample will determine if I need to worm with Equamax again.


I am interested to buy equimax, please guides me for purchase of genuine product Equimax


----------



## Dee4 (Oct 26, 2020)

packhillboers said:


> I have read that Pumpkin seeds are a great natural De-wormer. We wormed our goats right before breeding season with the Equamax horse paste. We did the the 3 dosages 7-10 days apart and it worked great. Now the does have one month + before kidding. They broke into the closed off 'recovery pasture' & they all ate that infected grass with probable worms on it and probably all got worms again.
> How well do Pumpkin seeds work on keeping the does worm load under control? We have been giving pumpkin seeds with their food and it if it works, it would be cheaper to give this than to worm then now and after kidding season. I hope to wait to worm them after kidding season but wanted a natural help for now.


Iam a new goat mum of two years, with only two Pygmy goats, but after researching before getting them, I feed pumpkin seeds (green ones) from local shop. Do faecal tests, and all come back clear….so far, I only give approx 15 grams of seed, also give chopped garlic bulb, but Iam sure others more experienced can advise you. Love from UK


----------

